# May Be Going Over Old Ground



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

But I've found a post about Roy's diver on Watchuseek diver forum.

Unfortunately I can't work out how to get the link. When in it the whole URL to the page doesn't show for some reason.

Go to dive index - New post-auto diver dated today. 4.04am..............


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MrC You right click anywhere in the frame (not on the pictures but a blank bit of background).

Hover your pointer on "This frame >"

Now click on "View frame info" and you'll get the full url

*http://www.equationoftime.com/forums/DiveForum/index.cgi?read=75085

CLICK HERE


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Aha - I see..................

Anyhow despite what I said, that post hasn't been there long of course.


----------

